# HP LaserJet P2015n bekommt keine IP-Adresse



## 1989moni1989 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe einen Router (Pirelli PRG AV4202n) von der österreichischen Telekom (A1) am Dachboden und einen LinkSYS WRT54GL (geflasht mit WRT-DD) im Bridge Mode an dem alle Geräte mit Netzwerk-Kabeln angeschlossen sind. Beim PC funktioniert das einwandfrei und ich sehe ihn auch in der Netzwerk-Übersicht im Pirelli-Router mit der IP 10.0.0.10

Einen anderen Drucker (HP Photosmart) habe ich per WLAN mit dem Telekom-Router verbunden und der scheint in der Netzwerk-Übersicht auch auf mit der IP (10.0.0.30).

Jetzt würde ich noch gerne meinen HP LaserJet P2015n in das Netzwerk bekommen. Genauso wie meinen PC habe ich ihn per Netzwerk-Kabel direkt an den LinkSYS WRT54GL angeschlossen, aber ich finde ihn sowohl in der Netzwerkübersicht als auch mit dem AngryIP-Scanner nicht.

Wisst ihr wie ich es anstellen kann damit es läuft?

Danke!

Monika


----------



## imweasel (10. Mai 2012)

Hast du den Drucker mal per statischer IP betrieben? 
Wenn ja, dann setzte ihn wieder auf den Auslieferungszustand zurück (wenn ich nicht irre, den "go"-Button für 10sec. drücken) danach sollte dein Drucker sich eine IP via DHCP holen.


----------



## 1989moni1989 (10. Mai 2012)

Das funktioniert leider auch nicht. Der Drucker wird immer noch nirgends gefunden.

Bis gestern hat er noch funktioniert... Da hatten wir einen anderen Internet-Anbieter und da wir heute zu A1 umgestiegen sind musste ich das Netzwerk ändern und hier finde ich ihn nirgends...

Monika


----------



## imweasel (10. Mai 2012)

Kann man nicht durch einen Tastendruck/Tastenkombination eine Testseite drucken? Meist steht darauf die IP des Druckers!?


----------



## _Alex_ (19. Juni 2012)

Hast du schonmal das Kabel zwischen Switch und Drucker überprüft (evtl. defekt)? 

Blinkt die Anzeige vom Port auf dem Switch, an dem der Drucker angeschlossen ist?

Ansonsten wie imweasel geschrieben hat, eine Konfigurationssteite drucken lassen.

Letzte Möglichkeit wäre wohl ein "Cold Reset", also zurückstellen auf Werkseinstellungen.

Bin gespannt auf deine Rückmeldung.

Edit: hab grad gesehen, dass das Thema schon über einen Monat alt ist. Hat sich das Problem also erledigt? Wenn ja, was war das Problem?


----------

